# Hello there...



## sweet.green.tea (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey there, I'm new and have been lurking trying to find some support. I am married to a functioning alcoholic so we have our ups and downs but I've been working on getting better at not being as codependent. It's a struggle but I'm open to advice on issues as they come up and how to deal with them. See you around!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Join a support group called Al-Anon. It's for people just like you who love alcoholics.


----------



## sweet.green.tea (Nov 4, 2021)

That's my next step. Thank you for the advice. 😊


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There are happy drunks, mean drunks and sleepy drunks.
All are grumpy when hung over.

A functioning drunk is one that often can be saved.
They need to want _this_ more than that terribly *powerful urge *to consume alcohol.

Good luck!


----------



## sweet.green.tea (Nov 4, 2021)

Agreed! Hoping for that but focusing more on myself. Thanks SunC 😊


----------



## chazmataz33 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok then! Ask away.


----------

